# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit SSD-Einbau bei "Samsung Serie 3 305u1a" ?



## Norisk699 (8. Dezember 2011)

Servus miteinander,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit SSD-Einbau bei "Samsung Serie 3 305u1a" ?

Vielleicht hat ja bereits jemand dieses Subnotebook schon erfolgreich mit einer SSD getuned und kann mir kurz sagen wie (leicht / umständlich) der Einbau von Statten ging und ob es sich rentiert hat.

Danke schon mal 



EDIT: Falls übrigens jemand Interesse an dem Teil hat, im Internet ab 429 € lieferbar und bei Saturn in einigen Läden gleiches Modell mit allergleicher Ausstattung für 409 € zum Mitnehmen.


----------



## Norisk699 (25. Dezember 2011)

*push it*

Niemand ?


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Januar 2012)

Habe  es jetzt selbst gemacht. Fotos folgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, auf den Fotos ist die SSD NOCH NICHT EINGEBAUT. Aber so siehts innen aus und die Schrauben liegen auf dem ersten Bild genau in der Anordnung neben dem Netbook wie ich sie rausgeschraubt habe.


----------



## SESOFRED (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das vor na Woch beim Asus N53 JQ gemacht und es war einfach!
Alte festplatte raus neue rein Win drauf und geniessen!
Nur beim Asus musste ich nicht den kompletten Unterboden abnehmen sondern nur den Deckel wo der Ram und die Festplatte war.
Bei Asus geht noch nicht mal die Garantie verloren!


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Januar 2012)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Ich habe das vor na Woch beim Asus N53 JQ gemacht und es war einfach!
> Alte festplatte raus neue rein Win drauf und geniessen!
> Nur beim Asus musste ich nicht den kompletten Unterboden abnehmen sondern nur den Deckel wo der Ram und die Festplatte war.
> Bei Asus geht noch nicht mal die Garantie verloren!


 
War rein vom Schraubaufwand beim Samsung etwas mehr somit. Allerdings muss ich sagen dass auch ich kein Garantiesiegel dafür brechen musste. Somit dürfte auch ich meine Garantie (wider Erwarten) noch haben.


----------



## bibo842 (21. März 2012)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Habe  es jetzt selbst gemacht. Fotos folgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vielen Dank für die guten Fotos!
Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum das Öffnen des Gehäuses bei mir nicht klappen wollte: Unter den beiden Fußpads sitzen auch noch zwei Schrauben! Raffinierte Halunken! 

Na ja, noch habe ich ja keine SSD (blöde Preise  , aber bald...), wollte mir das Innere des Gehäuses aber schon mal angeschaut haben.


----------



## tb59067 (23. Februar 2013)

bibo842 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die guten Fotos!
> Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum das Öffnen des Gehäuses bei mir nicht klappen wollte: Unter den beiden Fußpads sitzen auch noch zwei Schrauben! Raffinierte Halunken!
> 
> Na ja, noch habe ich ja keine SSD (blöde Preise  , aber bald...), wollte mir das Innere des Gehäuses aber schon mal angeschaut haben.


 
So, ich hab mir jetzt ne 250 GB SSD von Samsung für 150 € gegönnt und eingebaut. Absolut kein Problem in dem Samsung Netbook. Zuvor hatte ich die eingebaute Platte mit Paragon migrate OS to SSD geclont. Ließ sich von USB aus nicht booten (Bluescreen), aber nach dem Einbau lief alles wie gewohnt.

Performance : Beim kopieren von Daten mittel TotalCommander von einer auf die andere Partition bis zu 100 MB/s was ich für ein Netbook für eine sehr ordentliche Leistung halte. Öffnen von MS Word oder Firefox - schlagsrtig 

Fazit : jederzeit wieder.


----------



## bibo842 (9. Dezember 2015)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir jemand sagen, wo auf dem Board die BIOS-Batterie verbaut/verlötet ist?

Mein Gerät hatte früher gelegentlich das Problem, dass der Bildschirm beim Anschalten nicht anspringt. Nach mehrmaligem An- und Ausschalten klappte es irgendwann, aber mittlerweile bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz. Der Bootvorgang geht trotzdem vonstatten.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mein Gerät nie ausschalte, sondern immer nur im Standby belasse. Einen Neustart mache ich nur dann, wenn es aus dem Standby nicht richtig erwacht und sich dabei aufhängt.

edit: Shit, ich glaube, die Batterie ist auf der Board-Unterseite angelötet. Wenn ich mit 'ner Taschenlampe reinleuchte, meine ich auf Höhe des SD-Schachts etwas Rundes mit 'nem Kabel dran zu sehen...
Also, ganz ausbauen, grr....


----------

